# Books you love



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

I've ordered two books; Track planning for realistic operation by John Armstrong, and Realistic Model Railroad operation by Koester. 
What are some of the MUST Have books for a beginner??
What are some of you all time favorite books? Both, How To books and history/pictorials...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

MUST have? Doesn't exist.

Very helpful? In addition to the two you mentioned (and frankly, not even those if you have no interest in operating realistically), "Introduction to Model Railroading" by Jeff Wilson (Published by Kalmbach) is a good overview of the hobby. David Popp's "Building a Model Railroad Step by Step" is also excellent, although it goes into more detail on actually building it, while the Wilson book is more of a general overview.

Other books in the Kalmbach Model Railroader series are also very helpful, depending on your knowledge. I found the ones on Scenery, DCC, and Railroading in the 1950's to be extremely valuable.


----------



## luvadj (Jul 3, 2017)

I think "Scenery for Model Railroads" by Bill McClanahan is invaluable


----------



## Bwells (Mar 30, 2014)

This is preety darn good!
https://www.ebay.com/itm/Model-Rail...660021?hash=item5b418b1d75:g:ou4AAOSwI59aKeh5


----------



## Jimbooregon (Nov 28, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions...
I'm a big reader, thus this post, and want to add a couple of books that I've read recently.
When Deadhead Counted As Rest and Other Railroad Stories: Revised Edition (True Railroad Stories Book 1) and book two With the Slack, That Will Do, and Other Railroad Stories: More True Railroad Stories by Charles Geletzke. These two are great learning tools on how the RRs run/ran for newbies.
Last Train To Paradise, Les Standiford is an interesting read on the making of the Railroad in Florida and Flagler's Foley....the building of the extension through the Keys. A well written historical investigation into these times and the fascinating figure of Flagler.
And for the beginning modeler Model Railroads and Trains for Beginners, by Allan Brown for one of the better "how to start and do it books that I've read.

Come guys, lets hear some more recommendations....


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

"High Iron to North Platte" by Art Stensvad.
https://www.amazon.com/High-Iron-North-Platte-Transition/dp/0942035178

It's out of print, but well worth it if you can find a reasonably priced copy. There are a lot of great photographs of UP equipment in the waning days of steam.


----------

